# FET - Estrogen Patches (Evorel 100) - is 300mg a high dose? Thin uterus lining



## ellefivehundred (Oct 26, 2015)

Hi all, 

I took estrogen tablets back in February intending on doing a FET but my lining was only 4.8mm after 10 days of estrogen tablets so I decided to give it 3months to improve.  Lifestyle could have had an impact on my lining back then too as I went home to Australia for a month over Christmas and was drinking a fair bit and holiday eating.  

I saw a nutritionist and spent the next 3 months following her strict instructions - drinking beetroot juice, eating all the right veggies and protein.  I cut sugar / alcohol /caffeine ).  

In May my lining was 6.9mm so I was really pleased with that and thought I'm ready to go for June when I was doing the FET.  I told my clinic in Denmark I didn't think I needed the estrogen because the lining was better without.  

But they insisted (because of my age - 40) and have put me on 100mg x 3 patches changed every day ie 300mg a day.  This seems MUCH higher than anything I've read anywhere.  A study suggested 50mg changed every 3 days.  

Does anyone have any guidance on this?  Thanks!!!!


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

I had around 8 tablets a day plus a patch so I'd say no it's not too high.  6.9mm isn't thick enough either so I'd say yes you do need the extra help.  I'm surprised the patches need changing every day though as there will still be plenty of medication left in them as they are normally changed every 3 days.  Changing them every day is a waste of money.  I'd double check with your clinic they require them changed every day.
You should have a scan around day 9 then the dose can be adjusted accordingly and advice when to start progesterone given to mature the lining. 
TCCx


----------

